# Crochet crowd



## Morningglory (Jul 17, 2021)

Any crocheters out there?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes!    I'm a happy hooker.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 17, 2021)

i also hook


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Me.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

I used to ... not so much anymore.   I've run out of ideas.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I used to ... not so much anymore.   I've run out of ideas.



Pinterest is your friend!  Project overload is a very real danger.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Pinterest is your friend!  Project overload is a very real danger.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 17, 2021)

i also knit on a turbo knitter


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I used to ... not so much anymore.   I've run out of ideas.


If you love to crochet but run out of ideas, you could crochet hats which take very little time, and donate them to homeless shelters.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Colleen (Jul 18, 2021)

I live in AZ so I only crochet in the "winter". The rest of the year, I stitch counted cross stitch and make quilts, table runners, etc.


----------



## jujube (Jul 18, 2021)

I love to crochet baby afghans but I ran out of babies.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello everyone 1st time on since I posted this ? Like a few here I've run out of ideas, but granddaughter brought yarn and request to do. I made the afghan in my profile picture I've made so many different kinds. Can you show some of your works?


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 28, 2021)

This is one of what I crochet.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm a crocheter, but I give away everything I make, so .. unfortunately, no pics.
I've made many afghans, hats, scarves, teddy bears - even chair socks!
Love the afghan you have as your avatar   @Morningglory


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2021)

I found a photo of an afghan I made in the 70's .. you can tell the era by the colour of the rug, and the afghan. Our dog Moe in the foreground. There's also a little cushion I made, behind him .. needlepoint, I think.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 28, 2021)

I like filet crochet. I make curtains using crochet thread. I'm trying to finish my latest set but the last valance seems to be taking a long time. Only have couple more rows and then the rod pocket but man it is slow going. I like doing this stuff during the winter too.
This one valance

This is one curtain panel


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

I crochet.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 28, 2021)

AprilSun said:


> This is one of what I crochet.
> 
> View attachment 180854


Very prettying! What stitch is it?


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I'm a crocheter, but I give away everything I make, so .. unfortunately, no pics.
> I've made many afghans, hats, scarves, teddy bears - even chair socks!
> Love the afghan you have as your avatar   @Morningglory


Thanks Pinky! I  take pics when done  most times, I also give a lot away. Have more to show if all is interested


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I found a photo of an afghan I made in the 70's .. you can tell the era by the colour of the rug, and the afghan. Our dog Moe in the foreground. There's also a little cushion I made, behind him .. needlepoint, I think.
> View attachment 180869


Is that the hexagon pattern? I like that pattern!


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 28, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I like filet crochet. I make curtains using crochet thread. I'm trying to finish my latest set but the last valance seems to be taking a long time. Only have couple more rows and then the rod pocket but man it is slow going. I like doing this stuff during the winter too.
> This one valance
> View attachment 180885
> This is one curtain panel
> View attachment 180884


Oh boy! Great work, my daughter inlaw had a small one made for me with my name in it. That's too fine crocheting  I have problems with my fingers now, but would liked to have learned it, seen curtains with crochet flowers I think are so pretty.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 28, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Oh boy! Great work, my daughter inlaw had a small one made for me with my name in it. That's too fine crocheting  I have problems with my fingers now, but would liked to have learned it, seen curtains with crochet flowers I think are so pretty.


Thank you. It goes slow for me too. Both my hands lose feeling and I have to stop.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 28, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Thank you. It goes slow for me too. Both my hands lose feeling and I have to stop.


Yes, my problem too!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 29, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Very prettying! What stitch is it?


Thank you. It is the baby ripple.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Is that the hexagon pattern? I like that pattern!


Yes, it was hexagons .. meant to fit on a single bed. Wish I had taken a photo of other afghans I've made with other patterns, especially the cable stitch which turned out really nice.

Would love to see more of yours!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 29, 2021)

i never have been able to crochet with that fine thread-i crochet tight and i cant find mystitches


----------

